# عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواتى الاعزاء
بصراحة مش عارفة ابتدى ازاى الموضوع ولكن هبتديه من عنوانه وهو
_قضية رأى عام_
والعنوان ده اسم المسلسل الجديد الذى يعرض الان وهووو يعتبر من المسلسلات ذات قصة واقعية حقيقة مؤلمة
ومن هنا عاوزة ابتدى موضوعى
المسلسل عبارة عن عرض حالة (اغتصاب) ل3 سيدات منهم المتزوجة والانسة
وفى موضوعى عاوزة اعرض الحالتين دول واخذ اراء (الشباب والفتيات واراء الاديان) فى الحالتين 
وسوف اخذ كل حالة على حدة ​الحالة الاولى :​وهى سيدة متزوجة تعرضت لهذا الحادث ولا ذنب لها فى هذا ولكن القدر ويأتى سؤالى لكل شاب اذا كنت متزوج وبعد الشر على الجميع وقعت لزوجتك هذا الحادث
ماذااااااااااااااا تفعل!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تتركها ؟
واذا ديانتنا لم تسمح بالطلاق هل سوف تهجر زوجتك ؟
واذا لم تتركها وسامحتها رغم انها لا ذنب لها هل حياتكم سوف ترجع كما كانت؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
واذا لم تقدر لارجاع العلاقة كما كانت لاى الاسباب هل هذا يجوز كديانة مسيحية ؟
وهو امام الناس انتم ازواج ولكن امام انفسكم غير قادرين على ذلك؟​الحالة الثانية:​وهوو حادث لفتاة وهذا اشد ألم لان حياتها تعتبر انتهت من وجه نظر بعض الاشخاص 
ولكن انت ايها الشاب ماذا تفعل اذا كانت خطيبتك تعرضت لهذا الحادث ؟
هل تقبل هذا!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
هل تقبلها بما حدث لها ؟
ولا تقبلها اذا رجعت كما كانت ؟(بأجراء عملية )
وانت ايتها الفتاة اذا خطيبك لم يعلم بالحادث ماذا تفعلين ؟
هل تصارحيه؟؟؟؟؟؟
ام تخفى هذا وتقومى بأجراء العملية؟
وما حكم الدين المسيحى فى هذا هل يسمح بذلك ؟بأجراء العملية
ونقطة اخرى اذا اكتشفت هذه المسكينة بوجود حمل ماذا تفعلى ايتها الفتاة ؟
وماذا تفعل ايها الشاب اذا كانت خطيبتك؟
وما حكم الدين فى ذلك؟
اتمنى ان يكون الموضوع مفهوم بالدرجة الكافية واود من الجميع المشاركة اذا تركتم الموضوع ولم يحذف 
وعذرا" للاحراج
ولكنها
قضية رأى عام ​


----------



## بنت الفادى (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



tina_tina قال:


> اخواتى الاعزاء
> بصراحة مش عارفة ابتدى ازاى الموضوع ولكن هبتديه من عنوانه وهو
> _قضية رأى عام_
> والعنوان ده اسم المسلسل الجديد الذى يعرض الان وهووو يعتبر من المسلسلات ذات قصة واقعية حقيقة مؤلمة
> ...




عندك حق هى قضيه راى عام
بس قضيه مسيحيه براى خاص
اظن كلامى مفهوم
شكرا يا تينا على موضوعا الجميل
ايوة كدا
ربنا معاكى
ويحمينا كلنا​


----------



## veansea (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

ايه كل التفكير ده 
فتحتى يا تينا مواضيع كتير فى موضوع واحد
ربنا يحمى بناته
وعندى طلب صلاه لان فى امور زى دى ابتديت تحصل فى 
المقطم هنا فى مصر وخصوصا للبنات المسيحيات 
ومنهما الانسات و المتزوجات
طب فعلا يعملوا ايه فى الحاله دى
ده غير ان البنات الانسات فعلا خايفين يروحوا يبلغوا 
بسبب الفضيحه و معروف العادات و التقاليد 

ربنا يحمينا و يحافظ على بناته كلهم و بالذات اللى موجودين
فى مثل هذه القضايا


----------



## twety (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

لو الولد عنده دم
فى الحالتيييييييييييييييين
مش هيسيبها
هى مش ذنبها
يتخيل ان اخته اللى حصلها الموقف ده
فى الحاله دى ايه هيحصل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وهيكون رد فعله ايه


----------



## BITAR (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

*من يقوم بمثل هذة الافعال *
*اولا : لا دين لة*
*ثانيا : لا عقل له*
*ثالثا : لا قلب له*
*رابعا : لا ضمير له*
*كل هذا الصفات مجتمعه واكثر*
*يجعل فاقدها *
*فاقد للاهليه*
*متغيب عن الوعى*
*بسبب المكيفات بكل انواعها*
*والتى تظهر لمتعاطيها *
*بأنة اجدع واحد فى الدنيا*
*حمى الله اولادنا اولا منها*
*وثانيا بناتنا من شرور ما يقدم فاقدى الاهليه *
*على فعله معهم دون وعى منهم*
*شكرا هلى هذا الموضوع يا * *tina_tina* ​


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



بنت الفادى قال:


> عندك حق هى قضيه راى عام
> 
> بس قضيه مسيحيه براى خاص
> اظن كلامى مفهوم
> ...


ويفضل الحوار مفتوح لكل الشباب ايد رد فعلك سواء اذا كانت اخت هتدارى عليها وتخاف من الفضايح وتسيب حقها
ولا هتدافع عنها وتجبلها حقها
واذا كنت حبيب مارد فعلك اتجاه محبوبتك
واذا كنت زوج ما رد فعلك اتجاة زوجتك وام اولادك
ربنا يحافظ على الجميع
​


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



veansea قال:


> ايه كل التفكير ده
> فتحتى يا تينا مواضيع كتير فى موضوع واحد
> ربنا يحمى بناته
> وعندى طلب صلاه لان فى امور زى دى ابتديت تحصل فى
> ...


 
هو فعلا موضوع واحد
بس هيحتاج منكم ارائكم وصراحة من الشباب
لو قولنا ان ممكن البنت تتنجى من تحت ايديه بنسبه 40% لكن فى 60% من البنات بتتقتل ويرموها فى اى مكان
ميرسى على مشاركتك وربنا مع الجميع 
وفىانتظار اراء الاولاد


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



twety قال:


> لو الولد عنده دم
> فى الحالتيييييييييييييييين
> مش هيسيبها
> هى مش ذنبها
> ...


 
وهو ذنبه ايه
الموضوع مش سهل وحساس جدا ومحتاج تدبير من عند ربنا اولا ثم من الطرفين
وانا منتظرة اراء الشباب
ماذا تفعل ايها الشاب فى هذا الحادث؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



BITAR قال:


> *من يقوم بمثل هذة الافعال *
> 
> *اولا : لا دين لة*
> *ثانيا : لا عقل له*
> ...


 
اكيد يابيتر اصحاب هذه الافعال لا ليهم علاقة بدين ولا عقل ولا حاجة
مجرد هياكل عيشةعلى الارض
بس برضوا نقول انهم معزورين لانهم تحت ضغط من فقر وقلة تعليم ومخدرات وحياة سودة بيعشوها واكيد اتوقع منهم اى حاجة
بس فين جوابك يابيتر 
ما تفعل فى هذه الظروف
منتظرة الاجابة
​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

*لى كلمة واحدة ربنا يرحم ويحافظ على اولادة وبناتة
لكن بلاش الافكار دى 


​*


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *لى كلمة واحدة ربنا يرحم ويحافظ على اولادة وبناتة​*
> _*لكن بلاش الافكار دى *_​


مين قال دى افكار
ده واقع احنا بنعيشة كل يوم
مسمعتش ابدا عن حاجة زى كده
ولو سمعت وكانت واحدة من اهلك ايه التصرف من وجه نظرك
الهرووووووووووووب
شكرا على مرورك
وربنا يحافظ على الجميع
:94:​


----------



## الانبا ونس (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

*بصى يا تينا الافكار دى ابعديها عن مخك افضل

 و خلى بالك من نفسك وبلاش تتأ ثرى بالجو 

المحيط مهما كان فية 

كل بنت تخلى بالها من نفسها فى لبسها 


فى تعاملتها متدخليش بيوت بنات اصحابها 

وهى لسة متعرفهمش ولا حتى تعرفهم 

الدنيا ما فيهاش امان انا عارفة وحرص ولا تخون 

ما تنزلش وحدها بليل كل الحاجات دى 

 وبردوا اقول لك شيلى الافكار دى وربنا يحمينا ​*


----------



## tina_tina (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *بصى يا تينا الافكار دى ابعديها عن مخك افضل​*
> 
> _*و خلى بالك من نفسك وبلاش تتأ ثرى بالجو *_​
> _*المحيط مهما كان فية*_
> ...


ربنا يحمى الجميع
بس زى ما اتقال قضية راى عام
تخص الكل 
ويهمنا سماع الاراء كلها مهما كان فيها
ده مش فضول ولكن على الاقل كمسيحين لازم رائينا يكون واحد لاننا فعلا واحد
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان للاسف نظرة مجتمعنا ظالمه جدا  للمغتصبه عامةً سواء متزوجه أو غير متزوجه لدرجه انهم احيانا يحاكموها ويهاجموها اكثر من الجانى نفسه .....ويعاملوها على انها خاطيه وجانيه وتستحق العقاب مره تانيه وكأنها لم تكتفى مما حدث لها .
وبالنسبه للرجل الشرقى وبنظره واقعيه للامر  ليس من الهين عليه ابدا تقبل ان تغتصب زوجته وان يعيش معها حيا ه طبيعيه بعد ذلك ولو هما  فى مرحلة الخطوبه أو التعارف اعتقد فى معظم الحالات لن تكمل قصتهما ........وتدفع المغتصبه الثمن عدة مرات مره على يد الجانى ومره على يد شريك حياتها ومره على يد المجتمع ونظرة الناس لها ونظرة الاهل اللذين اصبحت بالنسبه لهم عار يجب التخلص منه باى تمن وكأنهم كانوا يفضلون لو ماتت فهذا اكرم لهم ........ميرسى يا تينا على الموضوع الجرىء والمهم .....ونصلى للرب ان يحافظ على بناته من كل عمل  شرير .


----------



## MarMar2004 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

تينا الموضوع  جميل جدا وانا متبعة المسلسل علي التليفزيون لانه كما قلتي قضية رائي عام وكل وحدة منينا ربنا يحفظنا ممكن تتعرض للحدثة دي بس انا لو مكان اي شاب في الحالتين اللي زكرتيهم بالتاكيد مش ممكن اتخلي عنها لانها ملهاش زنب في حاجة حصلتها 
وربنا يبعد عن ولاده كل شي شرير ويحفظنا ويحمينا


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



Dona Nabil قال:


> كل اللى اقدر اقوله ان للاسف نظرة مجتمعنا ظالمه جدا للمغتصبه عامةً سواء متزوجه أو غير متزوجه لدرجه انهم احيانا يحاكموها ويهاجموها اكثر من الجانى نفسه .....ويعاملوها على انها خاطيه وجانيه وتستحق العقاب مره تانيه وكأنها لم تكتفى مما حدث لها .
> وبالنسبه للرجل الشرقى وبنظره واقعيه للامر ليس من الهين عليه ابدا تقبل ان تغتصب زوجته وان يعيش معها حيا ه طبيعيه بعد ذلك
> معنى كده انهم يعيشوا متزوجين على الورق بس
> طيب الدين يسمح بكده​ ولو هما فى مرحلة الخطوبه أو التعارف اعتقد فى معظم الحالات لن تكمل قصتهما ........
> طيب ليه؟؟؟​وتدفع المغتصبه الثمن عدة مرات مره على يد الجانى ومره على يد شريك حياتها ومره على يد المجتمع ونظرة الناس لها ونظرة الاهل اللذين اصبحت بالنسبه لهم عار يجب التخلص منه باى تمن وكأنهم كانوا يفضلون لو ماتت فهذا اكرم لهم ........ميرسى يا تينا على الموضوع الجرىء والمهم .....ونصلى للرب ان يحافظ على بناته من كل عمل شرير .


 
ميرسى على ردك
وبرضوا منتظرة اراء الشباب
فينكم ياشباب​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



MarMar2004 قال:


> تينا الموضوع جميل جدا وانا متبعة المسلسل علي التليفزيون لانه كما قلتي قضية رائي عام وكل وحدة منينا ربنا يحفظنا ممكن تتعرض للحدثة دي بس انا لو مكان اي شاب في الحالتين اللي زكرتيهم بالتاكيد مش ممكن اتخلي عنها لانها ملهاش زنب في حاجة حصلتها
> وربنا يبعد عن ولاده كل شي شرير ويحفظنا ويحمينا


انت بتتكلمى بلسان البنت المظلومة
واكيد هتعطفى عليها وتقولى كده
بس اراء الولاد ساعات بتبقى مختلفة واحب اسمعها
شكرا جدا لمرورك


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



tina_tina قال:


> اخواتى الاعزاء
> بصراحة مش عارفة ابتدى ازاى الموضوع ولكن هبتديه من عنوانه وهو
> _قضية رأى عام_
> والعنوان ده اسم المسلسل الجديد الذى يعرض الان وهووو يعتبر من المسلسلات ذات قصة واقعية حقيقة مؤلمة
> ...



اشكرك علي الموضوع الجرئ هذا واحيكي علي طريقه عرضه


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



الانبا ونس قال:


> *بصى يا تينا الافكار دى ابعديها عن مخك افضل
> الافكار دي تينا مش جبتها من كوكب تاني دا واقع مؤسف نعيشه
> 
> و خلى بالك من نفسك وبلاش تتأ ثرى بالجو
> ...



يا بنتي لو مفكرناش في الي بيحصل حوالينا يبقي احنا مش بنحس  ,, علي الاقل نشوف تجاربهم ونتعلم منها

ربنا يارب يحمي جميع ولادة وبناته في كل مكان وزمان

اختلاف الراي يا مرمر لا يفسد للود قضيه  بما اننا علطول مختلفين ههههههه


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



sparrow قال:


> اشكرك علي الموضوع الجرئ هذا واحيكي علي طريقه عرضه


 
ميرسى جدا على الرد
بس احنا اتكلمنا على المفروض يتعمل بس ايه هو اللى بيتعمل بجد
هوو ده اللى عاوزين نعرفه 
وهنعرفه اكتر من الولاد لانهم طبقا للتقاليد القرار فى ايديهم وقبلهم الدين طبعا
​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



sparrow قال:


> يا بنتي لو مفكرناش في الي بيحصل حوالينا يبقي احنا مش بنحس ,, علي الاقل نشوف تجاربهم ونتعلم منها
> 
> ربنا يارب يحمي جميع ولادة وبناته في كل مكان وزمان
> 
> اختلاف الراي يا مرمر لا يفسد للود قضيه بما اننا علطول مختلفين ههههههه


 
هههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى على ردك
وفعلا دى قضية بنحاول نجد حلول ليها بشكل عام وشكل خاص كمسيحين
بس فعلا الاختلاف فىالراى لا يفسد للود قضية 
شكرا


----------



## sparrow (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى جدا على الرد
> بس احنا اتكلمنا على المفروض يتعمل بس ايه هو اللى بيتعمل بجد
> هوو ده اللى عاوزين نعرفه
> وهنعرفه اكتر من الولاد لانهم طبقا للتقاليد القرار فى ايديهم وقبلهم الدين طبعا
> ​



مش عارفه الولاد باين معندهاش ردود
مشفناش ولاد ردت


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



sparrow قال:


> مش عارفه الولاد باين معندهاش ردود
> مشفناش ولاد ردت


 
هههههههههههههههههه
خايفين يردوا لحد يعمل فيهم حاجة
بس بصراحة موضوع محتاج تفكير منهم 
لانها حياة والواحد بيعيش مرة واحدة
اظن مفهوم


----------



## الانبا ونس (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



sparrow قال:


> يا بنتي لو مفكرناش في الي بيحصل حوالينا يبقي احنا مش بنحس  ,, علي الاقل نشوف تجاربهم ونتعلم منها
> 
> ربنا يارب يحمي جميع ولادة وبناته في كل مكان وزمان
> 
> اختلاف الراي يا مرمر لا يفسد للود قضيه  بما اننا علطول مختلفين ههههههه




_*اوك يا سبارووووو

بس ارجع واقول مش كل حاجة نقعد نفكر فيها بالشكل دة تحصل واعمل اية والتفكير دة لية بس*_​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



الانبا ونس قال:


> _*اوك يا سبارووووو*_​
> 
> 
> _*بس ارجع واقول مش كل حاجة نقعد نفكر فيها بالشكل دة تحصل واعمل اية والتفكير دة لية بس*_​


 
لانها قضية راى عام
مش عارفة ايه اللى يضايق فى التفكير فى الكلام ده


----------



## totty (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

_ميرسى ليكى يا تينا
لطرحك لموضوع مهم ومثير للأراء زى كده
الموضوع مش سهل ابدا ومش بيقل خالص بل وكل يوم نسمع عنه اكتر
لكن اه مش بيكونوا فى وعيهم لسبب ما اما مخدرات او عدم وعى نتيجه اى شىء
لكن البنات ملهمش ذنب ابدا
وزى ما قالت سباروو
هما مش نتيجه لبس او غيره والدليل الاطفال وغيرهم
بجد الموضوع مش سهل ويمكن احنا دلوقتى بنقول عادى وميسبهاش وكده
لكن برضه ساعتها بيكون الراجل سواء كان زوج او خطيب
فى حاله وحشه وكفايه نظره المجتمع ليه
وبجد عايزين نشوف اراء الشباب المسيحين فى الموضوع ده وبكل صراحه
_​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



totty قال:


> _ميرسى ليكى يا تينا_​
> _لطرحك لموضوع مهم ومثير للأراء زى كده_
> _الموضوع مش سهل ابدا ومش بيقل خالص بل وكل يوم نسمع عنه اكتر_
> _لكن اه مش بيكونوا فى وعيهم لسبب ما اما مخدرات او عدم وعى نتيجه اى شىء_
> ...


 
ميرسى ياتوتى
وفعلا لازم ندى العزر فى اتخاذ قرار بس اذا كان قرار سليم لانه ممكن يؤدى الى انهيار انسانة لا ذنب لها
واحنا فى انتظار الشباب


----------



## كتكووتة (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

الصراحة مجرد التفكير فى الموضوع دة حاجة تضايق بس بردة لازم نواجه واقعنا وافتكر اهم حاجة انها تصارحه وهو لازم ييجى على نفسه شوية ويعاملها باسلوب متحضر لان دة مش ذنبها ...... تانى حاجة بالنسبة للمتزوجة لازم زوجها يقف جنبها وهى كمان تبقى صريحة معاه وتقوله باحساسها لان ان ماكانش هو يقف جنبها ويقدر احساسها فى اللحظة دى مش هتلاقى حد معاها فى الدنيا ولازم يحاولوا ينسوا اللى حصل وتبقى علاقتهم تمام سوا ومايسمحوش لانسان ماعندهوش ضمير يفرق علاقتهم 
بالنسبة بقى للمخطوبة دى حالتها بردة صعبة بس برد لازم تصارحه و دة هيبقى اختبار فعلا لرجولته ولشهامته لانه لو وقف جنبها يبقى فعلا دة انسان كويس وكمان دة هيبقى اختبار لكل الكلام الحلو اللى بيقوله الخاطب لخطيبته لانه لو  كان هو ملجأها فى المحنة دى يبقى كان انسان صادق فى كلامه 
وبالنسبة لرأى الدين افتكر ان الدين بيقف مع البنت او الزوجة المغتصبة لانها ماغلطتش
شكرا على الموضوع ياتينا وياريت الشباب يردوا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



كتكووتة قال:


> الصراحة مجرد التفكير فى الموضوع دة حاجة تضايق بس بردة لازم نواجه واقعنا وافتكر اهم حاجة انها تصارحه وهو لازم ييجى على نفسه شوية ويعاملها باسلوب متحضر لان دة مش ذنبها ...... تانى حاجة بالنسبة للمتزوجة لازم زوجها يقف جنبها وهى كمان تبقى صريحة معاه وتقوله باحساسها لان ان ماكانش هو يقف جنبها ويقدر احساسها فى اللحظة دى مش هتلاقى حد معاها فى الدنيا ولازم يحاولوا ينسوا اللى حصل وتبقى علاقتهم تمام سوا ومايسمحوش لانسان ماعندهوش ضمير يفرق علاقتهم
> 
> بالنسبة بقى للمخطوبة دى حالتها بردة صعبة بس برد لازم تصارحه و دة هيبقى اختبار فعلا لرجولته ولشهامته لانه لو وقف جنبها يبقى فعلا دة انسان كويس وكمان دة هيبقى اختبار لكل الكلام الحلو اللى بيقوله الخاطب لخطيبته لانه لو كان هو ملجأها فى المحنة دى يبقى كان انسان صادق فى كلامه
> وبالنسبة لرأى الدين افتكر ان الدين بيقف مع البنت او الزوجة المغتصبة لانها ماغلطتش
> ...


ميرسى يا كتكوته علىكلامك الجميل ده واللى قولنا مسبقا انه المفروض ده اللى يحصل 
بس ياترى ايه اللى يحصل بجد
فينكم ياشبااااااااااااااااااااااااااااب


----------



## vamdracula2005 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

سلام ونعمه 

بصى يا تينا  انا هرد باللى هعمله لو كنت فى المواقف دى  

اولا : لو كنت الزوج 


ساعتها هقبل بالامر  الواقع .. خصوصا لو كنت بحب الزوجه  ..  وهطلب منها انها  تبلغ وتاخد حقها  .. وانا كمان هستعمل طرقى ومعارفى  علشان انتقم لها ..

ثانيا : لو كنت خطيبها او حبيبها 


فى الحاله دى برضه هسامحها .. بس فى الحاله دى انا هطلب منها فى شبه امر انها متبلغش البوليس . تسالونى ليه .. لانها هنا هتفضح نفسها  وحتى انا لو كنت  بحبها  فاهلى ومعارفى   هيقفوا ضدى فى الجوازه دى .. وانا لا عايز اخسرها  ولا اخسر اهلى كمان .. علشان كده هخليها تسكت  ..  اما موضوع العمليه ده   فده موضوع غبى اساسا ..  لانى  هكون بحب البنت  .. وولا عمليه ولا الف ممكن تغيير  نظرتى ليها ..

ثالثا    لو كنت الاب او الاخ  


فى الحاله دى   لو كانت متزوجه .. فخيرها بين تقول لجوزها او لا     هى حره 

اما لو كانت البنت غير  متزوجه  .. فانا  سانصحها  بان تخبر عريسها فقط .. لو ارادت     ... واذا  ارادت ان تعمل  العمليه    اوك   عادى   .. لان الموضوع فى الحاله دى بين  الخطيب وبينها   وهى ملهاش ذنب ...




موضوع   حساس  فعلا يا تينا ..... ربنا يرحمنا


----------



## mrmr120 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

المشكلة فى الموضوع انها حقيقة 
وحقيقة مرة وبتحصل كل يوم بقيت حاجة عادية 
لكن الى بيعيش فى الموقف هو اكتر الناس الى حاسس بالخوف من كل حاجة 
بتخاف من الفضحية ورد فعل الناس ليها ونظرة المجتمع ليها ازاى هتقدر تعيش فى المجتمع
بس فى الاول وفى الاخر فى الحالتين الصراحة لازم تتقال لازم دى تقول لجوزها وتقول لخطبها 
والا هتبقى خيانة وفى الحالة التانية حكاية الحمل دى الدين المسيحى هوة الى يحكم فيها 
ولو خطبها بيحبها هيكمل معاها والحكاية بتبقى فى اولها صعبة لكن بعد كدة الكل هينسى 
المجتمع والناس والكل هينسى 
وربنا يحافظ علينا كلنا​


----------



## Tabitha (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

على فكرة المسلسل ده جميل جدا من حيث القضية اللي بيناقشها

ولكن المخرج سارح شوية بخياله وعامل ان الامن ده بطل 
وقال ايه العقيد متابع مع المجني عليها القضية وبيعرفها باي تطورات جديدة بنفسه وساعات كمان بيتصل بيها
ولا النكنة الاكبر انه راح زار المجني عليها (عبلة) بالمستشفى وجاب لها ورد كمان ههههههههههههه


ياسلام لو الامن يبقى كده بجد في الحقيقة مش المسلسلات بس :t33:

وشكرا يا *tina_tina* على الموضوع الجميل اللي فتحت لنا مناقشة جميلة


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



vamdracula2005 قال:


> سلام ونعمه
> سلام واهلا بيك
> شرفت الموضوع بردك​بصى يا تينا انا هرد باللى هعمله لو كنت فى المواقف دى
> 
> ...


 
فعلا موضوع حساس ولازم يتم فيه حسم ووضع عقوبة جامدة ومعاقبتهم بشكل عام ليكونوا عبرة امام الجميع بس ده بالنسبة للجناة اما المجنى عليهم مسيرهم ايه
اشكرك على مشاركتك وردك 
وربنا يرحم الجميع
فين باقى الشباب
عايزين رائيكم وبصراحة
هتقدروا تعيشوا حياتكم مع انسانة حصلت لها هذا الحادث
منتظرة الاجابة​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



mrmr120 قال:


> المشكلة فى الموضوع انها حقيقة
> 
> وحقيقة مرة وبتحصل كل يوم بقيت حاجة عادية
> لكن الى بيعيش فى الموقف هو اكتر الناس الى حاسس بالخوف من كل حاجة
> ...


 
لو حصل وخلت الحمل او الدين قال تربية زى الدين الاسلامى مثلا كان الحكم انها لو الجنين منزلش قبل الاربع شهور الاولى يفضل وتربية
هتقدر تربى طفل حتى لو جزء منها بس لما يكبر هتقوله فين ابوك ولا مين ابوك 
تفتكرى هتقدر تربية
شكرا على مرورك
​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



Anestas!a قال:


> على فكرة المسلسل ده جميل جدا من حيث القضية اللي بيناقشها
> 
> ولكن المخرج سارح شوية بخياله وعامل ان الامن ده بطل
> وقال ايه العقيد متابع مع المجني عليها القضية وبيعرفها باي تطورات جديدة بنفسه وساعات كمان بيتصل بيها
> ...


ميرسى على المرور
بس احنا لو اتكلمنا على الخيالات كتيرة اوى وليها انشاء الله موضوع تانى
بس دلوقتى ايه رائيك فى القضية 
ايه وجه نظرك ​


----------



## free coptic (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

*صدقوني ياجماعه الكلام سهل محدش يقدر يقرر هيعمل ايه ولا يقول ايه الا اللي في الموقف كل الاراء كويسه بس كله بيتكلم وهو بعيد لكن لما تكون في الموقف النظره هتفرق ونت الوحيد اللي هتقرر وشكرا ياتينا الموضوع روعه ربنا يحفظك*


:yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



free coptic قال:


> *صدقوني ياجماعه الكلام سهل محدش يقدر يقرر هيعمل ايه ولا يقول ايه الا اللي في الموقف كل الاراء كويسه بس كله بيتكلم وهو بعيد لكن لما تكون في الموقف النظره هتفرق ونت الوحيد اللي هتقرر وشكرا ياتينا الموضوع روعه ربنا يحفظك*​
> 
> 
> 
> :yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka::yaka:​


الاول احب اشكرك على ردك ومرورك
بس تعالى نتكلم اه الكلام سهل اوى بس فى حاجة اسمها على الاقل مبدأ
هل ممكن تغفر لحبيبتك؟
هل هتقبل على نفسك كده ؟
احنا عارفين المعظم هيقول اه هسامح وهغفر ولازم هقف جمبها بس وقت القدر يعمى البصر زى ما بيقولوا وده اللى محتاجين نسمعه ونعرفه 
بعد الشر علىى الجميع بس حط نفسك فى الموقف ده تخيل الموقف 
وقولى رد فعلك
الانتقام 
الاخفاء علشان الفضيحة 
البعد
ايه ممكن يكون رد فعلك
منتظرة اجابات الشباب
​


----------



## free coptic (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



tina_tina قال:


> الاول احب اشكرك على ردك ومرورك
> بس تعالى نتكلم اه الكلام سهل اوى بس فى حاجة اسمها على الاقل مبدأ
> هل ممكن تغفر لحبيبتك؟
> هل هتقبل على نفسك كده ؟
> ...




*لو بحبها بجد انا هفضل معاها مش هقول هسامحها لانها مظلومه معملتش شئ غلط ومش محتاجه غفران هي محتاجه حد جنبها ونا المفروض اولي الناس اني اكون جنبها*​


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



free coptic قال:


> *لو بحبها بجد انا هفضل معاها مش هقول هسامحها لانها مظلومه معملتش شئ غلط ومش محتاجه غفران هي محتاجه حد جنبها ونا المفروض اولي الناس اني اكون جنبها*​


 
ياسلام على الشهامة والجدعنة
بس اوعى يكون كلام وبس 
وميرسى علىالرد 
طيب لو ياشباب سامحتها وخلاص واكتشفت مثلا الحمل 
برضوا هتكمل؟
ولو هتكمل هترضى تكمل الحمل وتربى الطفل ده وتكتبه بأسمك؟
منتظرة الاجابة


----------



## free coptic (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

*

tina_tina قال:



			ياسلام على الشهامة والجدعنة
بس اوعى يكون كلام وبس 
وميرسى علىالرد 
طيب لو ياشباب سامحتها وخلاص واكتشفت مثلا الحمل 
برضوا هتكمل؟
ولو هتكمل هترضى تكمل الحمل وتربى الطفل ده وتكتبه بأسمك؟
منتظرة الاجابة
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ايوه هيكون ابني وباسمي وهربيه كويس وهتحمل مسؤليه قراري ده كامله  واكيد هيكون سبب بركه ليا لان كل الاشاء تعمل معا للخير وده كله بمشيئه ربنا​*


----------



## tina_tina (10 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



free coptic قال:


> *ايوه هيكون ابني وباسمي وهربيه كويس وهتحمل مسؤليه قراري ده كامله واكيد هيكون سبب بركه ليا لان كل الاشاء تعمل معا للخير وده كله بمشيئه ربنا *​


نو كومنت 
مقدرش اعلق على الكلام الجميل ده وياريت ميكونش كلام وبس
اشكرك على اجابتك وصراحتك ومرورك وشرفتنا فى القسم
​


----------



## Tabitha (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



tina_tina قال:


> ميرسى على المرور
> بس احنا لو اتكلمنا على الخيالات كتيرة اوى وليها انشاء الله موضوع تانى
> بس دلوقتى ايه رائيك فى القضية
> ايه وجه نظرك ​





ماعلش يا تينا باعتذر لو خرجت عن الموضوع بدون قصد 
اما بالنسبة لرايي فانا لسه مش عارفاه ، بس حاتابع معاكم الموضوع وانشاء الله بعد ما المسلسل يخلص حاشارك معاكم برأيي


----------



## tina_tina (11 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



Anestas!a قال:


> ماعلش يا تينا باعتذر لو خرجت عن الموضوع بدون قصد
> اما بالنسبة لرايي فانا لسه مش عارفاه ، بس حاتابع معاكم الموضوع وانشاء الله بعد ما المسلسل يخلص حاشارك معاكم برأيي


 
ولا يهمك ياقمر  ماكلها قضايا لازم تتحل
ومنتظرة ردك​


----------



## tina_tina (12 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

اخواتى الاعضاء
الاول احب اشكر جدا جدا كل واحد اعطى رائية فى هذه القضية سواء من البنات او الولاد (رغم ان عدد الولاد كان قليل جدا ) بس بجد اشكركم بمشاركتكم ومروركم
وايضا احب اشكر كل من ساهم بمروره على الموضوع وكنت اتمنى منهم المشاركة وابداء الرائ حتى يستفيد الجميع 

ثانيا" زى ما اتعودت ان ابدى رائ فى اخر كل موضوع رغم انه موضوع لم ينتهى ابدا" وكنت اتمنى مشاركة اكبر خصوصا فى رد على رائ الدين فى هذه الجزئية 
ولكن سوف ابدى رائ الخاص بى واللى اقتنع بيه تماما"

+ فى الحالة الاولى وهى حالة المتزوجة:
بكل تاكيد ومما لا شك فيه انه سوف يصبح فجوة بين الزوج
 والزوجة فى هذا الموضوع ورغم ان الزوجةة ضحية  ولكن هى التى عليها ارجاع حياتها مرة اخرى كما كانت قبل الحادث 
بكل تاكيد ان الدين لا يسمح بأنفصال الزوجين و اذا قولنا ان الزوج سوف يبعد لا اعتقد ايضا" ان هذا قرار سليم ولكن على الزوجة عبور هذه الازمةة بسلام واحتواء زوجها كما كانت قبلها لا تحسسه ان شئ ما حدث ولكن يجيب عليها ان ترجع حياتهم كما كانت وهذا من الطبيعى ان يحتاج وقت ولكن لا تتركة وينتهى الموضوع على ذلك لانهم فى الاخر والاول انهم كيان واحد لا يمكن ان ينفصل ابدا .

وفى الحالة الثانية:
الاول يجب على الفتاة مصارحة خطيبها بما حدث بالكامل لانها نقطة خطيرة جدا" وذلك لان
1- اذا قامت باجراء عملية ما وعدم علم خطيبها هذا يعتبر من بطلان الزواج فى المسيحية ويعتبر ناقوس خطر على حياتها فما بعد
2- اذا قامت وابلغت الخطيب وتركها اعتقد هذا اكبر دليل على عدم اكتمال المحبة بينهم وان ربنا بيحبها

ثانيا" اذا اكتشفت فيما بعد بوجود حمل من هذا الحادث اعتقد من حقها انزاله ( حتى لو كان جزء منها ) واعتقد الحمل فى شهورة الاولى الجنين بدون روح حتى تاخذ ذنبه واعتقد مفيش واحدة اوو واحد هيقدر يربى طفل نتيجة جرح اصابها فى يوم من الايام 
وما ذنب طفل يكبر على حقيقة انه طفل من .............. لا اعتقد ان الدين يسمح بذلك الا اذا هى التى ارادت ان تحتفظ بيه 
وكما شارك معنا عضو انه( اذا حصل ذلك سوف يحتفظ بالجنين ويربيه وسوف ينال منه بركة ) معتقدش ان الكل يقدر يعمل كده ومن حقهم انزال الطفل 
وهذا رائ الشخصى واذ احد يعرف ما رائ الكنيسة بذلك اكون سعيدة بمشاركته جدا​ 
ثالثا:واعتقد انها نقطة مهمة جدا 
طبعا الكل شاهد نهاية القصة وهوو الحكم بالاعدام على المتهمين ولكن سؤالى هل من وجه نظر كل واحد هل هذا الحكم قاسى جدا ام انه فى قمة العدل؟
اه ان السيدات حياتهم ادمرت ولكن ربنا لم يترك احد ابدا اذا كان مظلوم ولكن حياة الجناة انتهت نهائى
هل هذا حكم عادل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
اعتقد لا ​واعتقد ان هذا ايضا" رائ الكنيسة ( يكفى بحبسهم مدة كبيرة وهى ايضا" انهاء بحياتهم ولكن ليس بالموت)

انا اسفة انى طولت عليكم بس حبيت ان اشارك معاكم برائى 
واشكر كل واحد شارك فى هذا الموضوع
وحتى نلتقى فى قضية اخرى 
اشكركم:smil12:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

بصراحة يا تينا الموضوع صعب جدا لأبعد الحدود ان حد يفكر فيه بس ده واقع مؤلم بنعيشه فى مجتمعنا المتخلف اللى الجريمة بقت هى الأساس فيه وعلشان كده لازم نصلى ان ربنا يحفظنا جميعا وناخد بالنا من بعض يعنى لو حد يعرف بنت مشيها مش كويس يحاول يقربها لربنا وينصحها ولو شاب مستهتر يحاول يفوقه من الضياع اللى هو فيه وربنا يحفظ بناتنا وشبابنا من سهام ابليس 
بالنسبة للأسئلة
الحالة الاولى :​لاقدر الله لو حصلت حاجة زى دى لازم نراعى حاجة مهمةجدا وهى الحالة النفسية للضحية
واكيد ان الموضوع هيكون صعب جدا على الطرفين فى بدايته وهنا لو الزوج فعلا بيحب مراته هيقدر يحتويها رغم الجرح اللى جواه ويبعدها عن الألم اللى هى فيه وكونه يسامحها هى ما غلطتش لو كانت انسانة ملتزمة والحادثة فعلا مالهاش اى ذنب فيها يعنى كل تصرفاتها ولسها ومعارفها و حركاتها ملتزمة هنا هى مالهاش اى ذنب وما فيش حد بيسامح واحد مظلوم لكن بيساعده ويقف جنبه
اما انه يتركها لو كان هو غلط ودايما غلط الراجل بمزاجه بعكس البنت والموضوع اتعرف للزوجة هيقبل انها تسيبه ولا هايبوس الأيادى علشان تسامحه ولو اصرت تبقى جاحدة وما فيش فى قلبها رحمة
مشكلة الراجل الشرقى انه بيكيل بمكيالين
اما الدين مالهوش اى دخل فى الموضوع لأنه هنا ما فيش سبب يبرر الطلاق فى كنيستنا 
وبعدين بتقولى انك لو ما قدرتش ترجع العلاقة ده مستحيل طبعا لأن الزوج لو بيحب زوجته محبة مسيحية هيقدر يحتويها ويحل مشاكله والا ما يبقاش راجل لأن الرجولة موقف مش كلام
الحالة الثانية 
مش فارقة كتير عن الحالة الأولى لأن خطيبتى هى المفروض انها زوجتى فى المستقبل 
بس بشرط انها تكون صريحة معايا ومش بتخبى حاجة عليا 
موضوع العملية ده موضوع فاشل لأن الغشاء ده مش هو اللى بيثبت ان البنت شريفة من عدمه 
ممكن حادثة او وقعة او خبطة تضيعه هل معنى كده انها مش محترمة 
وكمان فيه كام الف بنت لسه بعذريتهم لكن سلوكهن زى الزفت وبيعملوا اكتر ما بيعملوا بنات الليل
ده مش مقياس من وجهة نظرى الشخصية لأنه ممكن فى عصر العمليات دى بمنتهى البساطة تكون البنت دايرة على حل شعرها وقبل الجواز تعمل العملية ويشربها المغفل ويحس انه ارجل واحد فى الدنيا وهو اهبل واحد والمدام لبسته العمه 
اما موضوع البلاغ انا عن نفسى بقول لا لسبب ان الأمن هيبهدل الضحية ويحطمها اكتر ما هيجيبلها حقها واحنا ربنا بيقول يدافع عنكم وانتم صامتون
اما موضوع الحمل ده بصراحة يبقى كارثة 
انا بصراحة ضد فكرة الأجهاض لكن فى نفس الوقت مش عارف ممكن يكون الوضع ايه لو لاقدر الله اتحطيت فى موقف زى كدة الطفل مالهوش زنب بس هيفضل زكرى مؤلمة عايشة قدامنا حتى لو ماتكلمناش 
وهل استطيع كتابة اسمى على طفل ابوه طعنى فى كرامتى ودمر حياة زوجتى وكمان اربية بصراحة مش عارف وعموما ربنا يحفظنا جميعا وما يكتبش على حد التجربة القاسية دى ويحفظ اولاده وبناته الى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> بصراحة يا تينا الموضوع صعب جدا لأبعد الحدود ان حد يفكر فيه بس ده واقع مؤلم بنعيشه فى مجتمعنا المتخلف اللى الجريمة بقت هى الأساس فيه وعلشان كده لازم نصلى ان ربنا يحفظنا جميعا وناخد بالنا من بعض يعنى لو حد يعرف بنت مشيها مش كويس يحاول يقربها لربنا وينصحها ولو شاب مستهتر يحاول يفوقه من الضياع اللى هو فيه وربنا يحفظ بناتنا وشبابنا من سهام ابليس
> بالنسبة للأسئلة
> الحالة الاولى :​
> لاقدر الله لو حصلت حاجة زى دى لازم نراعى حاجة مهمةجدا وهى الحالة النفسية للضحية
> ...


 
اشكرك جدا جدا يا يوحنا على مرورك الجميل وردك الاكثر من رائع
واتمنى ان الجميع يقول بكل صراحة رائية
شكرا لتعبك


----------



## برنسيسةاسكندرية (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*

بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
بصراحة فى راى لا تعليق لائنى اى تعليق بيختلف كل الاختلاف عند التنفيذ وخصتا للشباب وجة نظر اخرى عندما يقعون فى المشكلة بالفعل وليس بالتخيل واخيرا ربنا يحمى كل بناتة ويحرسهم يارب من كل شر
___________________________
صلو من اجلى


----------



## tina_tina (13 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: عذرا"للاحراج ولكنها قضية رأى عام*



برنسيسةاسكندرية قال:


> بسم الاب البادى والابن الفادى والروح القدس علية قوتى واعتمادى
> بصراحة فى راى لا تعليق لائنى اى تعليق بيختلف كل الاختلاف عند التنفيذ وخصتا للشباب وجة نظر اخرى عندما يقعون فى المشكلة بالفعل وليس بالتخيل واخيرا ربنا يحمى كل بناتة ويحرسهم يارب من كل شر
> ___________________________
> صلو من اجلى


 
اشكرك على ردك وتعليقك


----------

